# Lolita fashion



## sally. (Feb 11, 2015)

i was wondering if anyone is into lolita fashion? 

i am slowly starting to wear lolita. this is very exciting for me and i wish i could own more dresses but brand is very expensive. i know there are other alternatives but i love angelic pretty and baby... 
but even though i really love lolita, i am too shy to wear it in public. i am not sure how to go about it so i think i will only wear lolita at cons and tea parties. any tips about wearing lolita out would be nice.

if you are a lolita, i would love to see photos of your coords for inspiration! but whether you are a lolita or just like the fashion, feel free to discuss anything related. let me know your favourite brands, dresses and whatever else.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 11, 2015)

A girl in the year above me that graduated recently always use to dress lolita-ish like, her instagram is /warukatta , Shes a model now > o <


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 11, 2015)

You could always just do Lolita style blouses with normal pants to start. Maybe work in a cute Lolita cape/coat if you live somewhere it's cold. Eventually if you love lolita enough, you'll grow into it and wear it out with confidence.


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 11, 2015)

i've always wanted to wear lolita! i live in nyc so alternative fashion isn't too strange. it's just that it's a little out of my budget right now, and i'm still in high school. as soon as i'm able to, i definitely plan on wearing loli regularly, but for now i stick to harajuku-inspired tops and fluffy skirts!


----------



## Stacie (Feb 11, 2015)

I browse second hand sites all the time but I don't really wear it much, haha.  I only have a couple lolita dresses and skirts.  

I really like Angelic Pretty but the sweet style doesn't really suit me imo (I'm too tall for most of their dresses too).  I'd like to get a classic styled piece but it's hard to justify buying something new when I don't wear the rest of my lolita clothes that much.


Here's a couple selfies of me wearing lolita... though they're not exactly inspirational!


Spoiler



need some cute socks or tights ;_;










Spoiler











Looking at the pictures reminds me I want a poofier petticoat too.


----------



## CR33P (Feb 11, 2015)

Stacie said:


> I browse second hand sites all the time but I don't really wear it much, haha.  I only have a couple lolita dresses and skirts.
> 
> I really like Angelic Pretty but the sweet style doesn't really suit me imo (I'm too tall for most of their dresses too).  I'd like to get a classic styled piece but it's hard to justify buying something new when I don't wear the rest of my lolita clothes that much.
> 
> ...



wow, that looks pretty good. lots of the pictures i see on google are really creepy lol


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 11, 2015)

I think the Lolita fashion is really cute. I would wear it if I could afford it.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 12, 2015)

I like the lolita style and Victorian era styles. I've looked at some sights with lolita clothes on them but they're waaaaaaaaay too expensive for me. I'd also probably never wear them out except with my friends because it would draw too much attention towards me. I particularly like the Ouji style.


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 12, 2015)

Bodyline is probably the best site for inexpensive lolita. 

Most people recommend staying away from Milanoo though. Although, I've ordered a pair of cosplay shoes from them and they were really nice, so I don't really know what to believe. Considering I've never bought actual lolita items.


----------



## sally. (Feb 12, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> -


i have gotten a few suggestions like this too! thank you.  maybe casual things with lolita elements are best for now until i get comfortable.



Stacie said:


> -



lovely pictures!! if you need new petti, i suggest one from classical puppets. they have great pettis and you can even layer two for a huge poof. i am only 5ft so i am extremely jealous of your long legs. i was eyeing a dress (btssb ave maria) but i am sure it would touch my feet...
i am not a sweet lolita but i like to dress a mix of sweet and classic lolita. angelic pretty has been releasing some new prints that are not their usual OTT sweet so i was very interested in those.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

I think it's really pretty and if it was my style I'd definitely wear it. I do however like to draw that kind of dresses when bored at school lol.

The community is waaaay too toxic and they just love to label people "ita" 24*7 ._.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not however I have a close friend is very much is into it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 12, 2015)

I would wear it if it didn't make me look younger than I already am (people tell me I look ten). I like their socks, though I can't really justify buying clothes from halfway around the world at ludicrous prices. I don't even go to cons, nor am I that big of a fan of Japan, so it would be a waste.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I would wear it if it didn't make me look younger than I already am (people tell me I look ten). I like their socks, though I can't really justify buying clothes from halfway around the world at ludicrous prices. I don't even go to cons, nor am I that big of a fan of Japan, so it would be a waste.


 Yeah i mean people usually think I'm still like in high school or stuff cause they always ask when buying adult things lol. Yes, it's kinda expensive and especially where I live. Plus I'm kind tiny for it to look good.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

BbyDeeEMILY said:


> A girl in the year above me that graduated recently always use to dress lolita-ish like, her instagram is /warukatta , Shes a model now > o <



omg woah I follow her on tumblr! She's a model now right? Her model pics get about thousands of notes on tumblr! I honestly really admire her T___T


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 12, 2015)

Dresslink is a reallly cheap site you can probably find tons of awesome socks/skirts and shirts to make a more casual lolita look.
,Theres lots of mixed reviews about it honestly, the site is super cheap but shippign can be a little expensive probably a good 20-30 bucks if you do a big order of like 100$ most of the stuff is below 10$ while you get what you pay for in a sense because the quality of the clothes isn't super amazing but its not terrible either, for the most part most people will be okay with it. They won't tear/look cheap or feel itchy so its nice i've ordered a few items before and I was content with it
Shipping can take a while since they make clothes that models wear themselves in china
NOTE: This site is mostly for smaller frame( Probably no bigger than US Large mostly shirts! for most clothes, you might be able to find hoodies and big shirts bigger.) since this is asian made fashion and Asians tend to have a smaller body frame compared to most of the world, I myself who is a US  Small had to order a Medium and it just fit like if I gained another 5 lbs it wouldnt fit anymore.  Their shoes as the biggest size i've seen is about 8 US. If you are about no bigger than a large you will probably be okay with this site!I would suggest buying a size bigger than what you are, there are tons of cute clothes so enjoy!.


----------



## sally. (Feb 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I think it's really pretty and if it was my style I'd definitely wear it. I do however like to draw that kind of dresses when bored at school lol.
> 
> The community is waaaay too toxic and they just love to label people "ita" 24*7 ._.



i know what you mean. i am too shy to join the online community and my local community. i am scared that they will be very intimidating!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

sally. said:


> i know what you mean. i am too shy to join the online community and my local community. i am scared that they will be very intimidating!



I'd check the local out first and see if they have some sort of fb/web page for it or look around for people and ask them. I guess they are friendlier than the Livejournal and random forum ones


----------



## Donacabana (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm starting to get into lolita fashion too! For a year now even.. I know all the lingo, follow a few lolitas and lolita blogs, I even put together coords in my mind but, I have yet to own a single blouse!
I wouldn't be shy about wearing lolita at all even though I live in the city. I'm pretty tall so there's a little stigma too
The real problem is I have to save up for stuff like this and that.
ONE DAY *shakes fist to the sky*


----------



## sally. (Feb 12, 2015)

Donacabana said:


> I'm starting to get into lolita fashion too! For a year now even.. I know all the lingo, follow a few lolitas and lolita blogs, I even put together coords in my mind but, I have yet to own a single blouse!
> I wouldn't be shy about wearing lolita at all even though I live in the city. I'm pretty tall so there's a little stigma too
> The real problem is I have to save up for stuff like this and that.
> ONE DAY *shakes fist to the sky*


may i know your favourite lolita blogs? i would love to browse around for inspiration. 
haha yeah, it is hard for me to spend on lolita sometimes but i try to get a new dress and accessories every month or so.


----------



## Donacabana (Feb 12, 2015)

sally. said:


> may i know your favourite lolita blogs? i would love to browse around for inspiration.
> haha yeah, it is hard for me to spend on lolita sometimes but i try to get a new dress and accessories every month or so.


http://lolita-tips.tumblr.com/ Lolita tips, first lolita blog I followed
http://lolita-coords.tumblr.com/ Lolita coords, updates often with really nice coords
http://colormelolita.tumblr.com/ Color me Lolita, more styles than lolita for more inspiration!
These are the ones that I like the most cause they update a lot and their posts are really neat-o!


----------



## sally. (Feb 12, 2015)

Donacabana said:


> http://lolita-tips.tumblr.com/ Lolita tips, first lolita blog I followed
> http://lolita-coords.tumblr.com/ Lolita coords, updates often with really nice coords
> http://colormelolita.tumblr.com/ Color me Lolita, more styles than lolita for more inspiration!
> These are the ones that I like the most cause they update a lot and their posts are really neat-o!



they are wonderful blogs! thank you so much.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 12, 2015)

I really love lolita fashion! I'm a BIG fan of bows, ribbons, dresses, frills, lace, skirts and knee/thigh high socks. ^_^ 

I'm too shy to wear that stuff in public though, sadly. I wouldn't wear wigs and I wouldn't stress out trying to buy expensive brand name lolita clothes either. (most lolita's would hate me XD) I don't have a lot of money so I want to get the best stuff for my money. I just want to wear stuff that is lolita looking, if you know what I mean. Then if I like it, I can start saving up for more "official" pieces. 

I too look waaaay younger than I am but I've come to accept it with pride! I'm 20 and I'm constantly asked if I'm in grade 9 lol.


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 13, 2015)

Are lolitas really that vicious? LOL

I watched a "S*it lolita's say video" a while back, and they said some pretty mean stuff, but I didn't know they were all that terrible.


----------



## matcha (Feb 13, 2015)

from what i've been seeing, i wouldn't recommend buying brand right away if you're a beginner, go with cheaper bodyline dresses and once you feel more comfortable and have gotten the hang of making decent coords, go in for the burando. nothing would suck more than spending hundreds on a dress you don't even know how to wear.

if you're worried about lolitas being mean, this isn't just dress up and cosplay to these people, they take their fashion very seriously. they'll label you an ita if you're completely butchering something they work hard to keep up with. it seems mean and sometimes they are very well just being plain spiteful, a lot of it is that some people just make their fashion look like a joke even after being offered constructive critique on how to improve. please don't wear cat ears with a fashion that's meant to look elegant...

all in all, i think lolita is really cute. i've been reading up on it a bit and i'm thinking i might give it a try at least once. i feel bad for saying this but i love sweet lolita. i love the pastels and bright colours idk why they call girls who wear it age players but whatevs. a lot of classic lolita is absolutely gorgeous as well. i wanna lose some weight so i can actually fit into the dresses too lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

matcha: these people are pretty much clanking down if you make a tiniest mistake, some are really toxic more than helpful. I understand you shouldn't wear certain things like cat ears (since it becomes more street/decora/fairy) but really just because you can't afford it all doesn't mean you are an ita per se.


----------



## matcha (Feb 13, 2015)

there's nothing wrong with not affording brand. i know some lolitas will come down on you hard for really tiny mistakes, i even mentioned that a lot of them are just plain spiteful. however, i have seen plenty of lolitas offer good advice about how to improve a coord and a lot of people pull the whole "i'm my own lolita" and ignore it, so i can see why they might get really mad at what seems really trivial. however, freaking out at people for wearing bodyline for example, idt that's justified, especially if they are a beginner or on a budget.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

matcha said:


> there's nothing wrong with not affording brand. i know some lolitas will come down on you hard for really tiny mistakes, i even mentioned that a lot of them are just plain spiteful. however, i have seen plenty of lolitas offer good advice about how to improve a coord and a lot of people pull the whole "i'm my own lolita" and ignore it, so i can see why they might get really mad at what seems really trivial. however, freaking out at people for wearing bodyline for example, idt that's justified, especially if they are a beginner or on a budget.



yeah the thing is most of these constructive critics people do it just cause rather than being nice imo. I mean sure it's not good to look bad regardless which fashion you are into, but unless they are into really cheap cosplay outfits/ita style some can throw quite a fit to be honest.

really they should just ignore each other since they are one of a kind in their own things. and if people really want to give critique they could be friendler(goes for people asking too) and not be so snarky


----------



## Aizu (Feb 13, 2015)

I personally love Lolita fashion, I've been in to wearing it for around 3 years now > u < I started off with Bodyline, but I highly recommend Tumlbr for coords inspiration as well as looking at the Angelic Pretty models, since their coords are beautiful, but yeah here's a few of mine Lolita things ^ ^


Spoiler: My Lolita wardrobe ^ ^














Spoiler: Latest Coord ^ ^


----------



## sally. (Feb 13, 2015)

i have been told to buy cheaper dresses first but i went for angelic pretty instead. there is nothing wrong with wearing cheaper dresses, i just figured if i were not to have as many dresses, i could wear the ones that were high quality often without ruining them. it is sort of like when i wear my "normal clothes", i invest on more high-end fashion to not ruin them if i wear them all the time. 

i did a lot of research on lolita and all the tips and "rules" before deciding on actually going lolita. i am not a full beginner if you assumed that i was so i know most of what not to do. animal ears are not recommended in lolita and i personally would not wear them but i have seen some girls work them well if they coord them with a print that focuses on the animal they are wearing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lita_Chan said:


> I personally love Lolita fashion, I've been in to wearing it for around 3 years now > u < I started off with Bodyline, but I highly recommend Tumlbr for coords inspiration as well as looking at the Angelic Pretty models, since their coords are beautiful, but yeah here's a few of mine Lolita things ^ ^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Lolita wardrobe ^ ^
> ...



you are soooo cute!! is your wardrobe entirely sweet?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Lita: Nice wardrobe and that other pic was cute  Well done ^^ (also love your purple heart avatar)

of course it's nothing wrong.. i guess those really hardcore lolitas is those who gets their voice heard. as long as you can pull it of well wear what you want


----------



## Aizu (Feb 13, 2015)

sally. said:


> i have been told to buy cheaper dresses first but i went for angelic pretty instead. there is nothing wrong with wearing cheaper dresses, i just figured if i were not to have as many dresses, i could wear the ones that were high quality often without ruining them. it is sort of like when i wear my "normal clothes", i invest on more high-end fashion to not ruin them if i wear them all the time.
> 
> i did a lot of research on lolita and all the tips and "rules" before deciding on actually going lolita. i am not a full beginner if you assumed that i was so i know most of what not to do. animal ears are not recommended in lolita and i personally would not wear them but i have seen some girls work them well if they coord them with a print that focuses on the animal they are wearing.
> 
> ...



Ahh thank you ; ww ; Yeah I'm a very sugary lolita XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Lita: Nice wardrobe and that other pic was cute  Well done ^^ (also love your purple heart avatar)
> 
> of course it's nothing wrong.. i guess those really hardcore lolitas is those who gets their voice heard. as long as you can pull it of well wear what you want



hehe thank you too ^ ^ And yeah you gotta love Purple Heart xD (But Noire is better ^ _ <)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah all the nep <3

Yeah and that doll was too cute >w<

My favorite styles are Wa and Punk, kudos to people who can pull these off good!


----------

